# La télé et vous... ça donne quoi ?



## asticotboy (26 Septembre 2008)

La télé... on la regarde, tous.
Un peu, beaucoup, passionnément... jamais ? non !
On la regarde tous. Elle fait partie des meubles. Quand on s'ennuie, quand on est seul, quand on est entre amis, pour passer le temps, pour apprendre... toutes les raisons sont bonnes.
Alors, c'est quoi vos programmes favoris ? L'allumez-vous par habitude, en rentrant chez vous, ou juste pour le programme qui vous intéresse ? Etes-vous zappeur ou juste fidèle à votre émission préférée ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

rien... :rateau: 





cela fait plus de quinze ans que je ne regarde plus la télé. 

quelques fois des émissions enregistrées en différé chez des amis ou mes beaux-parents... 
et encore... 

.


----------



## benao (26 Septembre 2008)

Pareil que LHO.
Plus de télé depuis l'adolescence.
Et je n'imagine pas comment je pourrais vivre avec, n'ayant déjà pas le temps de faire tout ce qu'il y a à faire.
Je n'ai qu'un conseil : jetez votre téléviseur.


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

benao a dit:


> ()
> Je n'ai qu'un conseil : jetez votre téléviseur.



Juste un peu néfaste pour l'environnement
Mais bon, on a qu'une vie
[YOUTUBE]e-lkFayU6W8[/YOUTUBE]
alors autant en faire un film
Histoire d'amuser les copains​


----------



## JulienRkt (26 Septembre 2008)

Moi;
-les Grand Prix de F1 (et les événements sportifs importants, style Coupe du Monde ou JO).
-quelques séries (américaines ) triées sur le volet, mais pas souvent...
-un petit 20h de temps en temps...

En gros, ça représente une dizaine d'heures dans la semaine au maximum, plutôt dans les 5 heures habituellement. 
Mais malheureusement, elle reste nécessaire pour suivre certaines choses en images et en direct...


----------



## estomak (26 Septembre 2008)

bonne idée ce fil.
moi y'a toujours la télé allumé chez moi. J'aurais du mal à m'en passer.
Je regarde surtout canal sat, des films donc, et les chaines d'info, mais rarement les grandes chaines généralistes.


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2008)

J'ai pas de télé.
D'ailleurs, j'ai même pas d'ordinateur.


----------



## estomak (26 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> rien... :rateau:
> cela fait plus de quinze ans que je ne regarde plus la télé.



wah c'est hard quand même! Style, pour le 11 septembre, t'as pas vu les attentats, et t'es passé a coté de la finale de coupe du monde de foot et d'autres événements de ce genre! Moi je pourrais pas tenir. Faut une sacrée dose de rebéllitude!
Enfin ça se respecte!


----------



## Pierrou (26 Septembre 2008)

En ce qui me concerne, je n'achèterais pas de télé si je vivais seul... 

Vivant chez mes parents, j'ai accès à la TNT, cela dit, je ne l'allume que rarement. Pour les infos ou quelques émissions politiques ( sur LCP par exemple ) et, régulièrement, pour les Simpson sur W9, que j'adore regarder en bouffant le midi...

Les films, je les regarde plutôt sur mon iMac, tout comme les séries... Donc c'est un truc dont je peux assez aisément me passer, au contraire d'internet


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Vivant chez mes parents, j'ai accès à la TNT, cela dit, je ne l'allume que rarement. Pour les infos ou quelques émissions politiques ( sur LCP par exemple ) et, régulièrement, pour les Simpson sur W9, que j'adore regarder en bouffant le midi...
> 
> Les films, je les regarde plutôt sur mon iMac, tout comme les séries... Donc c'est un truc dont je peux assez aisément me passer, au contraire d'internet



C'est un peu pareil, en fait.
Je regarde par contre beaucoup les infos, que ce soit les JT ou les chaines d'infos en continue (BFm/iTélé). Et quelques docus bien foutus.


----------



## cameleone (27 Septembre 2008)

Je n'allume quasiment plus jamais la télé. Je regarde un tout petit peu sur mon Mac, le soir tard, quelques émissions culturelles. Mais je peux m'en passer...

Non, décidément, la télé n'est plus (elle a pu l'être) un besoin.



estomak a dit:


> wah c'est hard quand même! Style, pour le 11 septembre, t'as pas vu les attentats, et t'es passé a coté de la finale de coupe du monde de foot et d'autres événements de ce genre! Moi je pourrais pas tenir. Faut une sacrée dose de rebéllitude!
> Enfin ça se respecte!



Le rapprochement des grands-événements-à-ne-pas-manquer dans ton post me fait un peu sourire...:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Pour les infos ou quelques émissions politiques ( sur LCP par exemple )


Ah! C'est toi qui regarde LCP!









:rateau:


----------



## asticotboy (27 Septembre 2008)

LCP ou public sénat, même combat ! 
Nan faites pas les cons, regardez public sénat, j'ai un pote (le parrain de mon fils même) qui bosse là bas, soyez solidaires !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2008)

Moi depuis qu'y plus Très Chasse/ Très Pêche pour cuver quand ça tourne trop pour aller se pieuter je regarde plus la télé.

[YOUTUBE]CG7xrFSBc8E[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## twinworld (27 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah! C'est toi qui regarde LCP!





asticotboy a dit:


> LCP ou public sénat, même combat !
> Nan faites pas les cons, regardez public sénat, j'ai un pote (le parrain de mon fils même) qui bosse là bas, soyez solidaires !


Un temps, je regardais souvent ces chaînes. J'ai pas réessayé récemment, mais durant un moment, elles étaient plus disponibles avec CocoaJT. Et pour visionner, le site internet de la chaîne est quand même pas des plus pratiques.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

:mouais: ai pas la télé. Sinon, chez mes grands parents 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/alibMniGSAA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/alibMniGSAA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asticotboy (27 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi depuis qu'y plus Très Chasse/ Très Pêche pour cuver quand ça tourne trop pour aller se pieuter je regarde plus la télé.



Ah... chasse et pêche, histoires naturelles... Ca c'était du programme comme on en fait plus de nos jours. Aujourd'hui on fait des beaux reportages, bien léchés, mais qui ont perdu ce petit côté familier ou chacun pouvait s'identifier au moustachu féru de perdrix....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

- Les films
- Jouer à la 360.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Series t.v 
Infos (m'enfin les faits divers c'est chiant..)
Laurent Ruquier me manque  On a tout essayé c'etait bien je trouve


----------



## Pierrou (27 Septembre 2008)

Il semble que, de plus en plus, à en juger par les réponses, le téléviseur fasse plus fonction de simple écran, finalement. 
Le seul attrait que je verrai à pousser mon paternel ( je pourrais faire pression auprès de ma mère aussi, c'est pas forcément que c'est le paternel qui tient les cordons de la bourse... c'est juste que ma mère s'en fout ) à l'achat d'une télé _Aitchedi_ ( oui... HD en phonétique anglaise, oui  ) ce serait pour les films... Et puis du coup j'achèterai une PS3... histoire de


----------



## JulienRkt (27 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Il semble que, de plus en plus, à en juger par les réponses, le téléviseur fasse plus fonction de simple écran, finalement.
> Le seul attrait que je verrai à pousser mon paternel ( je pourrais faire pression auprès de ma mère aussi, c'est pas forcément que c'est le paternel qui tient les cordons de la bourse... c'est juste que ma mère s'en fout ) à l'achat d'une télé _Aitchedi_ ( oui... HD en phonétique anglaise, oui  ) ce serait pour les films... Et puis du coup j'achèterai une PS3... histoire de


Sinon il y a le couple "moniteur PC HDCP + Home cinéma" qui va très bien avec la Playstation 3 
(ça sent le vécu n'est-ce pas ? )

Enfin, de toute façon la TV fait parti de ces 3 inventions qui ont révolutionné le monde ce siècle dernier:
-le téléphone portable. (iPhone ?  )
-la TV.
-l'ordinateur personnel. (Mac ?  bon j'arrête )

Ces 3 objets sont toujours, pour le moment, irremplaçables...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2008)

Le 20 heures + envoyé spécial + de 7 à 8 + (et j'ai honte !) les Experts Miami, Numbers et Cold Cases...:rose:
Pour les films, c'est surtout DVD quand j'en ai envie mais je privilégie le cinéma !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Vérole!
Y sont où les honteux, les mangeurs du grand n'importe quoi télévisuel? Ceux qui enquillent sans honte et sans broncher toutes les conneries-réalités de la 6, la StarAc', Cofessions intimes (un must!), l'échange de mamans aux states sur NRJ12, les NEXT sur la 17 et même le catch sur la 11?
Hein, y sont où?

Je ne suis quand même pas tout seul, merde!



Bandes d'intellectuels usurpateurs!


----------



## JulienRkt (27 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vérole!
> Y sont où les honteux, les mangeurs du grand n'importe quoi télévisuel? Ceux qui enquillent sans honte et sans broncher toutes les conneries-réalités de la 6, la StarAc', Cofessions intimes (un must!), l'échange de mamans aux states sur NRJ12, les NEXT sur la 17 et même le catch sur la 11?
> Hein, y sont où?
> 
> ...


Bon...

Je passe à l'aveu... j'adore D&co :love: Mais c'est que pour les meubles !  

Mais c'est tout hein, le reste sus-cité, je ne le regarde pas hein


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vérole!
> Y sont où les honteux, les mangeurs du grand n'importe quoi télévisuel? Ceux qui enquillent sans honte et sans broncher toutes les conneries-réalités de la 6, la StarAc', Cofessions intimes (un must!), l'échange de mamans aux states sur NRJ12, les NEXT sur la 17 et même le catch sur la 11?
> Hein, y sont où?
> 
> ...



Tu penses bien qu'ils sont pas sur MacG ! 
Ah non !...


----------



## estomak (27 Septembre 2008)

c'est intéressant ce qui se passe en ce moment. Les grandes chaînes généralistes sont en train de vivre une mutation. Le niveau général de l'audiences s'effondre, la star academy, hondelatte, picouly, par exemple sont en chute libre- toutes les formules, tous les 'concepts' semblent éculés et les gens préfèrent semble t'il aller lorgner des programmes plus spécifiques, plus intimistes, du côté de la Tnt ou des chaînes du cable. Les spectateurs deviennent plus exigeants, plus éparpillés.


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (27 Septembre 2008)

depuis environ cinq ans plus de tele .... 

y'a d'autre moyens de s'informer, se divertir .... 
un super objet,  si mal utilisé...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Septembre 2008)

Depuis que ce n'est plus l'ORTF, je ne regarde plus du tout la télé


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Septembre 2008)

Oui, comme LHO, quoi... 


(enfin j'me comprends...   )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Mais c'est tout hein, le reste sus-cité, je ne le regarde pas hein



Ouais, faudrait que j'arrête la télé,
Que je n'aille plus voir que des films où rien n'explose,
Que je relise tous les classiques,
Que j'écoute du jazz et de l'opéra,
Que je mange des légumes et des fruits, du bio sans trop de gras, de sucres et tout et tout,
Que j'arrête les vannes nulles aussi pour discuter philosophie,
Que je dorme huit heures par nuit, toutes les nuits,

Que je sois un mec sérieux,
responsable,
adulte.

Et chiant.
Mais alors, chiant......

Bon, je commence demain, promis.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2008)

Ceux qui ont voté "autre" ne matent que du porno à la TV ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Tu m'enlèves les doigts euh&#8230; les mots de la bouche, Lulu !! 

Il manque la case porno&#8230;



Et sinon, juste une question ?
Ça libère de raconter son quotidien à tout le monde ? 

Ah merde&#8230; la question du jour, c'est pas le bon fil 





Bon&#8230; Ok&#8230;

Moi j'ai une télé Full HD 150 cm 
Mais je regarde pas les programmes télédiffusés. Je branche mon macbook pro dessus, juste pour avoir le minibar en grand. Comme ça, je vois très bien les conneries que tout le monde dit, et je broie du noube inconsistant en grand format 

Et, souvent, du coup, j'ai remarqué&#8230; ça m'excite presque autant qu'un bon Gonzo  :rose:


----------



## JulienRkt (27 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, faudrait que j'arrête la télé,
> Que je n'aille plus voir que des films où rien n'explose,
> Que je relise tous les classiques,
> Que j'écoute du jazz et de l'opéra,
> ...


Je n'ai pas dit que j'étais sans saveur 

Moi aussi je raconte une grande quantité de blagues bien pourries au 18ème degré, moi aussi j'aime bien les films où ça fait boum de temps en temps, les classiques de la littérature c'est pas vraiment mon truc, je serais plutôt Daft Punk niveau musique, j'adore plus que tout une bonne côte de b&#339;uf, et si j'arrive à 6h de dodo par nuit c'est déjà pas mal 

Et en plus, j'ai un arbre dans la main...


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2008)

La télé ? J'ai arrêté depuis que celle de mon ex a prit une chaise dans lagueul'

Ca rend trop bête. Elle avait du sacrement la regarder.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça libère de raconter son quotidien à tout le monde ?



Ouais.





Ils l'ont dit à la télé.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Je passe à l'aveu... j'adore D&co :love: Mais c'est que pour les meubles !



Moi c'est AB Motors pour le Monster Garage. Une fois il devaient transformer une bagnole de flic en distributeur de donnuts! 
Mythique! 

Si non j'aime bien aussi les concours de l'homme le plus fort du monde et les concours de bucherons


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai plus de téléviseur depuis 2 ans et demi  Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis une case "_Je n'ai pas de téléviseur_" ? :rateau: 

Je suis abonné Free, j'ai accès au multiposte, mais je m'en sers peu. Parfois le JT d'ARte ou F2, une ou deux fois par mois. Je dois enregistrer une dizaine d'émissions/téléfilms/films par an, quasi exclusivement Arte, même si je suis la plupart du temps déçu par le fait que les films sont souvent en VF.
Je regarde des séries, que des _potes_ américains m'envoient chaque semaine, en général en VO/VOstFR. Plus rarement des films (je n'ai jamais été fan ni de VHS, ni de DVD), court-métrages et documentaires, en général américains eux aussi et en grande majorité à thématique gay, car ils ne sont jamais diffusés quelque soit leur provenance, sur aucune chaine française ou étrangère disponibles par ici (_PinkTV_ m'a toujours fait bien rigoler, jaune). On pourra me "reprocher" peut-être un certain communautarisme, il y a un peu de ça, mais je répondrais, amusé et en toute amitié :love:, que le communautarisme hétéro, j'en bouffe à longueur d'ondes depuis quelques décennies maintenant  

Ma première répulsion envers la télé a commencé peu après la privatisation de TF1 et l'annulation de _Droit de réponse_ de Michel Polac en 87-88 . De l'ingérence étatique à l'ingérence du privé dans la sacro-sainte dose cathodique cuménique et laïque. :rose:

Puis il y a eu la _pseudo_ Révolution roumaine  qui m'a clairement fait comprendre que j'allais devoir me mettre à analyser ce que l'on me donnait à biberonner au JT chaque soir si je ne voulais pas me retrouver carotte  :mouais:
Anecdote personnelle, j'avoue encore ressentir un certain malaise :rateau: au souvenir de me faire réveiller, militaire du rang, le 24 février 1991 vers 4 ou 5 h du matin par les infos de la 5e (ah la 5e, c'était vraiment :afraid: :sick, lors de la contre-attaque alliée de la _première_ Guerre du Golfe. On ne se sent plus très à l'aise face à ces images.

Dans les années 90, plutôt France2 puis Arte pour les reportages, Jimmy et la TSR pour des séries (Dream On :love: X-Files :love, Canal+ pour les Guignols , Turbo sur M6 (mon ex adore les voitures :sleep.

11 septembre 2001: dernier choc télévisuel. Pas besoin de vous expliquer, vous l'avez sans doute tous vécu. Une hypnose écurante et terrifiante. En boucle non stop.

Depuis 2006, je n'ai plus de télé. La Freebox HD est dans un placard. Rejet des médias en général, rejet des copinages média-showbiz qui se paluchent le nombril à longueur d'émissions et de ces stars de plateau télé/plateau repas, et aussi l'arrivée de la "télé-réalité" :sick: et de l'indigence des discussions quand on en vient à parler télé avec les amis ou connaissances 
Le pire étant de me retrouver invité dans une soirée ou un dîner où la télé babille dans son coin comme invité de prestige.  Dans des moments comme cela, je me sens totalement déconnecté de la réalité de mes concitoyens. Avec la sempiternelle question: comment peut-on s'infliger à longueur de journée avec autant de plaisir ou d'indifférence des images aussi désagréables, laides et inutiles ? Tant pis pour ce qui en vaut la peine.

Je garde en mémoire quelques très belles images qui m'accompagnent du discours de Sadate à la Knesset, de la navette spatiale Columbia à l'atterissage, de la Chute du Mur à Berlin, en compagnie de mon frère, mon père et ma belle-mère (berlinoise) entre images télé et radio ondes courtes (communication saturées vers l'Allemagne), l'image du petit chinois face au gros tank sur la place Tien-An-Men ou de l'extraordinaire vision de Nelson Mandela, sortant de sa prison, enfin libre, après des décennies enfermé.

Le reste, je vous le laisse bien volontiers à votre discrétion


----------



## asticotboy (28 Septembre 2008)

Mouais... enfin toujours est-il que la télé, ben c'est plus ce que c'était. Je m'ennuie et je ne pense même pas à l'allumer... c'est grave doc ?


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Septembre 2008)

depuis qu'ils on virés Denise Fabre, Garcimore et Pierre Douglas, j'ai remplacé la télé par un aquarium


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> depuis qu'ils on virés Denise Fabre, Garcimore et Pierre Douglas, j'ai remplacé la télé par un aquarium





Je ne regarde plus la télé.
J'ai pris la TNT il y a un an et demi environ en espérant voir des films et d'autres choses intéressantes : mauvais plan. :rateau:
Il n'y a plus que des redif', des séries qui durent des années ou de la télé-réalité qui est tout sauf réelle.
Et, pour les infos, c'est soit le nain de jardin et sa chanteuse asthmatique à toutes les sauces soit les guerres dans le monde.
J'ai abandonné.


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> depuis qu'ils on virés Denise Fabre, Garcimore et Pierre Douglas, j'ai remplacé la télé par un aquarium


Au fait, je vends un magnétoscope VHS quasiment jamais utilisé.
Je te fais un prix.

En bidouillant bien les programmations on doit pouvoir le coupler à une vis sans fin pour distribuer des aliments quotidiennement aux poissons.


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> depuis qu'ils on virés Denise Fabre, Garcimore et Pierre Douglas, j'ai remplacé la télé par un aquarium



T'as raison. Ca fait moins de bruit et c'est plus intéressant 








Sinon je fais comme tout les menteurs des posts précédents : je dis que je regarde Arte et en fait je ne décroche pas de teufun et meusiss


----------



## JulienRkt (28 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> T'as raison. Ca fait moins de bruit et c'est plus intéressant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et l'avantage c'est que l'on peut intervenir facilement dans la programmation


----------



## Pat1763 (28 Septembre 2008)

Pas de télévision chez moi... non plus. 

C'est curieux, je n'aurais pas imaginé que le parti des "sans-télés" soit si important numériquement parlant... Il est vrai que ceux qui ont répondu sur ce fil ne sont pas forcément très représentatifs de la population française (belge / suisse / québecoise).


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2008)

*Ceci est un message à caractère informatif*

Si vous accordez le moindre crédit à mon message posté plus haut (j'ai des noms ), faites attention:
je viens d'apprendre par coup de boule (_gris_) que cela dénote d'un _discours snob et petit-bourgeois_ :afraid: 
Pitin, j'angoisse d'un coup: avec mon statut d'inverti, je vais me retrouver devant un tribunal révolutionnaire
et hop, contre le mur, un bandeau sur les yeux et voire pire: banni des forums 

Faites attention à vos fréquentations: enlevez-moi de vos listes d'amis, arrêtez de me bouler vert, ajoutez-moi à votre liste d'ignorés :sleep:
*et surtout rachetez-vous une *télé*, même petite*

*Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale*​


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2008)

C'est fait. 
Je t'ignore superbement.
En plus, j'ai cru comprendre dans ton post que tu étais homo ?
Homo, parisien, y'a pas besoin de se creuser pour savoir que t'es un snobinard.



Trève de. 
Je crois que tout ce que tu dis dans ton post précédent fait partie de ce pourquoi je tiens la télé loin de moi. Depuis longtemps, la mise en spectacle de l'information me fait gerber, et je l'ai vu de suffisament près pour connaitre la plupart des ficelles des shows de l'info. Alors je ne regarde plus, sauf quand une actualité particulièrement importante me pousse à aller voir sur TF1 et sur CNN quelle soupe au mensonge on sert à la majorité de mes concitoyens.
La télé me sert à autre chose, à regarder des films, surtout. Le fait d'avoir une freebox HD fait que je la regarde un peu plus. Même si je trouve ça indigent, souvent.

Pour le reste, peu de choses. Groland, les guignols le dimanche, et Trax, sur Arte, la seule émission que je pourrais enregistrer.

Mes enfants ont le droit de regarder quelques chaines (essentiellement Gulli), même si je préfère aussi qu'ils regardent des films.

Je rêve parfois d'une autre télé. D'une "télé libre", comme il y eut des "radios libres". Je ne désèspère pas.





Edit : Grace à ces couillons de Guignol, je m'aperçois que ce qui a changé aussi, c'est que je ne regarde plus le foot, et aucun autre sport. Le sport spectacle, ça me gonfle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2008)

*Actu et politique* : chaînes d'info iTélé et BFM TV, Entre les lignes sur LCP-AN (oui, je regarde cette chaîne  ), "Revu et corrigé" et "C dans l'air" sur France 5, "Dimanche +" sur Canal +

*Divertissement* : "Les guignols", "Groland", "Salut les terriens", "Le grand journal" (Canal +), "On n'est pas couché" (France 2), "Koh-Lanta" (TF1), "Pékin Express" et "Nouvelle Star" sur M6.

*Séries TV* : "FBI portés disparus", "Desperate housewives", "Grey's anatomy". Que des séries US. Je déteste les séries françaises.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas la télé non plus. Mais j'ai tord , c'est très instructif : je ne comprenais pas comment Sarkozy avait pu être élu.
J'ai allumé TF1, j'ai compris.


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas la télé non plus.

Mais quant au pourquoi de l'élection du nain portant, il fallait juste regarder la concurrence...


----------



## Le docteur (28 Septembre 2008)

Manque l'option : "l'éteindre"...
Je  la regarde trop et je regarde trop de conneries (le soir, crevé, nananère...), mais je ne supporte pas cet engin. Mais bon, par rapport à la moyenne j'ai encore de la marge.

Par contre, vive la Freebox qui permet de ne pas se contenter des merdes du prime-time quand on se sent un peu plus ambitieux. :rose:


----------



## giga64 (28 Septembre 2008)

Ouais, j'kiffe trop *Victoria Sliv..., Victoria Svil..., Victoria Sivl...*





Bon, en fin d'compte j'gad' pas la Tévé :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## JulienRkt (28 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la télé non plus.
> 
> Mais quant au pourquoi de l'élection du nain portant, il fallait juste regarder la concurrence...


Effectivement, il a compris pourquoi en allumant la télé:

Quand on voyait notre superbe couple de présidentiable, on sentait que de toute façon nous étions fait comme des rats.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2008)

Moi non plus je n'ai plus la télé, depuis plus de deux ans maintenant. Enfin... plus de poste télé quoi. Je regarde parfois les infos via la page que me propose mon FAI. Ça dépanne. Et en ce qui concerne le reste, le site de la TSR offre la possibilité de revoir quasiment toutes les émissions maisons diffusées. Sans parler de la section offrant des podcasts. Parfois, je me plonge dans la section archives, non sans une certaine nostalgie, et un sourire au coin des lèvres, en me disant que certaines choses n'ont pas tant changé que ça au fond...

Je regarde parfois un DVD sur mon iMac 20" que je déplace sur la table du salon. Les séries télés, je n'y adhère pas du tout, je n'arrive pas, quelle que soit leur qualité. Et c'est tout.

Et tiens, en parlant de télé donc... 

[DM]k3YW6Uzl5nVjtZLEwV[/DM]


----------



## Chang (28 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi depuis qu'y plus Très Chasse/ Très Pêche pour cuver quand ça tourne trop pour aller se pieuter je regarde plus la télé.
> 
> :love:



J'ai meme quitte le pays suite a cette tragedie ... 

Ca reste un des plus grands bouleversements audiovisuels jamais ose ...


----------



## steveaustin (28 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement , j'ai arrêté la télé depuis plusieurs années ; j'avais remarqué qu'elle avait une sorte de pouvoir hypnotisant , et que je devenais de plus en plus passif ...

l'ordinateur , c'est quand-même autre chose ; je trouve que ça ouvre l'esprit !

Par contre j'ai le sentiment que l'internet commence un peu à ressembler à la télé, comme certains sites d'information qui mettent en avant le côté sensationnel et l'émotion ...

Par ailleurs , j'ai une TV 16/9 reliée à un lecteur dvd , et je me fais pratiquement un film ou une série par soirée ; je suis abonné à Glowria , j'ai du choix


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Septembre 2008)

steveaustin a dit:


> l'ordinateur , c'est quand-même autre chose ; je trouve que ça ouvre l'esprit !



Ah oui, ça c'est vrai ! 

Mais à quoi, au fait ?


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

steveaustin a dit:


> l'ordinateur , c'est quand-même autre chose ; je trouve que ça ouvre l'esprit !



Moi, je préfère la hache, pour ouvrir l'esprit - bien aiguisée, c'est le fil à couper le beurre.
A l'ordinateur, franchement...
(même avec un MBA)

Si même les psychopathe se mettent au geekisme, maintenant, où va-t-on?


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, je préfère la hache, pour ouvrir l'esprit - bien aiguisée, c'est le fil à couper le beurre.
> A l'ordinateur, franchement...
> (même avec un MBA)
> 
> Si même les psychopathe se mettent au geekisme, maintenant, où va-t-on?



Nulle part

Puisqu'ils n'ouvrent que des esprits virtuels

Autant dire rien


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2008)

C'est tout de même impressionnant le nombre de personne qui n'ont plus la télé, alors que dans mon enfance, je ne connaissait tout bonnement presque personne qui ne l'avait pas.

C'est moi ou la télé est en recul ? (remarque vu le contenu des grilles de programmes, je comprend et j'approuve)


----------



## estomak (28 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est moi ou la télé est en recul ?



si ta télé recule c'est que t'as la vue qui baisse!

_j'suis pas peu fier de ma vane._


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

Le tout est de savoir si les posteurs de ce fil sont représentatifs de la population ?!



Qui fait la ménagère de moins de 50 ans ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui fait la ménagère de moins de 50 ans ?



Euh... toumaï?   Ah ben non, elle est pu là...


----------



## JulienRkt (28 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Le tout est de savoir si les posteurs de ce fil sont représentatifs de la population ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Qui fait la ménagère de moins de 50 ans ?


Pas moi. 

Si vous voulez je fais le prof:

"Alors les jeunes, ce soir il y a un super documentaire sur la reproduction des babouins en captivité, ça sera encore mieux qu'un porno  ! Ne le loupez pas ! "


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## benkenobi (28 Septembre 2008)

Encore un sondage pourri, je n'ai pas de téléviseur !!!



:down:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2008)

A mon avis faut pas prendre les commentaires sur ce post au pied de la lettre, je sens de l'hypocrisie comme dit plus haut.  Quand on demande publiquement, tous le monde regarde tous le temps Arte.  
Je suis du genre à lire tous les tomes de la Rouge Rouge, à me passionner pour les manuels d'histoire, encore plus pour ceux écrit dans des langues étrangères, et à lire tous les journaux pour m'auto-amuser devant les différences d'objectivité...

Mais voilà, je passe beaucoup de temps à l'étranger, sans TV. Et le truc qui me manque le plus, c'est Secret Story, la Star Academy Koh-lanta et Dr House...  d'ailleurs je suis contre le nouveau château, l'ancien était tellement  mieux, j'en suis nostalgique!  Et les nouveaux profs sont...  En plus j'ai regardé les deux premières semaines, je deviens chlostrophobe ça manque d'espace, où est le park?! 
Oui j'étais pas en France ces derniers mois, je n'y suis pas non plus maintenant, pourtant j'ai suivis Koh-lanta, et j'ai deja visité le site Tf1 de secret story 2. Je trouve ça con, au raz des paquerettes, mais ça me maaaaanque......:mouais: 
Y'a que le JT de 13heures et la Roue de la fortune que je ne regrette pas...


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> A mon avis faut pas prendre les commentaires sur ce post au pied de la lettre, je sens de l'hypocrisie comme dit plus haut.  Quand on demande publiquement, tous le monde regarde tous le temps Arte.




Heu...

On te demande ton hypocrisie?


Et puis, 
ce sondage est loin d'être exhaustif.

Et même, 

hypocrite ou pas hypocrite, il y a des gens, plein..., qui ne regardent pas la télé.

D'autres qui ne regardent que les infos.

Et encore d'autres qui préfèrent passer leurs moments libres avec leurs amis à parler d'autre chose que de la télé.

Et d'autres qui ont choisi d'acheter un ordinateur, une chaîne hi-fi, des meubles, plutôt que ce caisson à vide qui s'invite dans le salon, comme un raseur.

Mais, si ça peut te rassurer, encore BEAUCOUP de gens regardent la télé, sinon les programmes changeraient, histoire d'audience...

Mais c'est de l'hypocrisie, ça aussi?


----------



## macpacman (28 Septembre 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> décidément, la télé n'est plus (elle a pu l'être) un besoin.


Moi j'ai pas mal de gens dans mon entourage qui ne regardent plus la télé, donc apparement, ils ne sont pas des cas particuliers (particulier? mais tous les cas le sont! =citation d'un collègue). Ce point de vue me rassure. En ce qui me concerne, la télé se résume à CanalJ et Boomerang pour ma fille, mais je pourrais pourtant difficilement m'en passer car pour moi France Télévision au moment du tounoi des VI nations, c'est indispensable:affraid:. Des soirées DVD aussi.

Ceci étant, ce dont on peut difficilement se passer maintenant  c'est l'ordinateur
A suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ​



NONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Sinon, j'aime regardé la tv vers 2-3h du matin (et qu'importe le programme, je prends ce qui passe) en rentrant chez moi après une soirée légèrement arrosée. J'ai l'impression de vivre un grand moment d'images colorées

Puis, je vais me coucher, heureux d'avoir perdu mon temps...


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> NONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN




(&#8230
Puis, je vais me coucher, heureux d'avoir perdu mon temps...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ()



C'est déjà mieux...
Mais tu peux faire un effort, style "Consomme ce que l'on te donne et tais-toi"
Ca, j'aime...




aCLR


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Heu...
> 
> On te demande ton hypocrisie?
> 
> ...


Non je ne dis pas pour toi, mais c'est juste une constatation que j'ai souvent fait.. Beaucoup de monde regarde Arte, mais y'a jamais personne pour parler avec toi du documentaire de la veille.
Mon message vise juste à rassurer la majorité des gens qui pourraient se penser anormal de regarder la télé, vue que sur ce thread, il semblerait que personne ne l'ait. 
Ceci dit là je l'ai pas non plus.


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> A Turpasquic, Pierre-Auvergne, aCLR, WebOlivier, Benjamin:
> Veuillez adhérer à ma reconnaissance éternelle. :love: MERCI d'avoir sauvé mon tableau de bord!



En attendant, c'est maintenant sur le mien que trône cette paire de nibards.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> En attendant, c'est maintenant sur le mien que trône cette paire de nibards.


 :hein:
Ecris à Benjamin! Je peux pas re-cdb pour l'instant


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est tout de même impressionnant le nombre de personne qui n'ont plus la télé, alors que dans mon enfance, je ne connaissait tout bonnement presque personne qui ne l'avait pas.



Faut relativiser : quand j'étais (petit) enfant, personne ou presque ne l'avait  Déjà, il n'y avait pas beaucoup d'émetteurs  J'ai eu la chance (ou pas) de la voir arriver : accompagner mon père voir les infos chez une des très rares télés du bled où j'étais vers mes 5 ans, la voir chez mes grands-parents vers mes 8 ans ans et un peu plus tard chez moi : les copains venaient parfois voir "le feuilleton". Plus tard, les infos en pension entre le réfectoire et l'étude du soir (plus les shadoks à force de protestations ), Amstrong sur la lune à 4h du matin.

Puis avec la vie d'étudiant, la télé s'est pas mal éloignée (à l'époque, à la cité U, je ne connaissais qu'un étudiant qui l'avait et je ne l'ai jamais vue allumée chez lui). Je me suis acheté ma première télé noir et blanc 31 cm (ou moins, je ne sais plus) après 30 ans je pense. Aujourd'hui, on a une télé, on l'allume souvent le soir (pratiquement jamais dans la journée) parfois pour regarder une connerie (ça repose ) genre téléfilm, ou série, quasiment jamais pour les infos, parfois pour des choses plus intéressantes quand même, Arte par exemple mais j'ai du mal à la regarder longtemps : des fois, elle marche, je suis devant l'ordi et je la suis du coin de l'oeil comme en ce moment : il y avait un truc sur Fantomas sur Arte pas mal du tout et pour l'heure un truc qui commence et semble intéressant sur la retirada de 39 pour l'instant (je ne sais pas ce que sera la suite )

La télé est devenue une banalité : on peut s'en passer  sans problèmes, pas mal ici le disent et j'en ai fait l'expérience très longtemps mais on peut aussi l'avoir et s'en servir parfois intelligemment parfois pour se vider un peu la tête (comme on peut le faire avec certains bouquins aussi, ça n'empêche pas de lire Proust )

À vrai dire, dans les "progrés" de la technique, celui qui me semble le plus banalisé, bien plus encore que la télé, c'est le téléphone (portable aujourd'hui) auquel j'ai toujours du mal à me faire, mais ce serait un autre sujet de fil.


----------



## bebox (29 Septembre 2008)

perso je regarde plus les info BFM le matin en dejeunant 
pour ce qui est du reste j'ai troqué mon abo canalsat pour un abo au newsgroups histoire d'avoir ma VOD perso LOL
et apres c'est FILM / series mais quand je veux sans pub et avec une fonction Pause  

bref ouaip ma tv me sert pour la console de jeux , mattage de VOD perso et un poil d'info le matin pour pas etre trop con a la machine a café avec les collegues


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Faut relativiser : quand j'étais (petit) enfant, personne ou presque ne l'avait  ()





Et parfois le soir, on pouvait voir la mire


----------



## Luc G (29 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et parfois le soir, on pouvait voir la mire


Oui mais pas celle-là, en tous cas : la couleur il a fallu attendre 
Par contre on avait : les speakrines, le petit train d'interlude, la pendule, etc. 
Et le te deum de Marc-Antoine Charpentier pour l'eurovision.


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Septembre 2008)

un peut speakrine... un peut pendule 





Ca c' étais de la bonne télé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2008)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> un peut speakrine... un peut pendule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellente même !


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2008)

Faut pas non plus se vider l'oesophage sur la tele ... y'a et y'a eu de tres bons moments ... je pense aux Nuls, a certaines emissions de C+ qui m'ont fait decouvrir des films hallucinants, quand j'etais mome j'adorai Thalassa et Faut Pas Rever ... J'ai beaucoup aime Culture Pub aussi, ou Tracks sur Arte, que je ratais quasi systematiquement ... 

On avait deja un ordi a la maison a cette epoque ... mais qu'un seul, alors fallait prendre son tour pour eclater le score sous Arkanoid ou alors si t'avais rate le debut du tournois de golf, ben fallait se faire une raison ... donc on regardait la tele ... parce que a cette epoque j'aimais pas lire ou alors que des BDs ...  ...

Bref, la tele, c'est comme le net, tu y mets que ce que tu veux ... et si ca te plait pas, eh ben tu l'allumes pas ... 

Sans deconner ...  ...


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (29 Septembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Faut pas non plus se vider l'oesophage sur la tele ... y'a et y'a eu de tres bons moments ... je pense aux Nuls, a certaines emissions de C+ qui m'ont fait decouvrir des films hallucinants, quand j'etais mome j'adorai Thalassa et Faut Pas Rever ... J'ai beaucoup aime Culture Pub aussi, ou Tracks sur Arte, que je ratais quasi systematiquement ...



+ 1000 



> Bref, la tele, c'est comme le net, tu y mets que ce que tu veux ... et si ca te plait pas, eh ben tu l'allumes pas ...



Ben j'ai l'impression que le paysage du choix audiovisuel a vraiment changer,
& la facon de le consommer aussi....
plus de choix mais moins de qualité


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup aime Culture Pub aussi



Ouais ouais :mouais: On tous prétendu ça pour mater l'érotique en suivant


----------



## asticotboy (29 Septembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup aime Culture Pub aussi, ou Tracks sur Arte,


 
Oui moi aussi. C'était 2 émissions que j'aimais particulièrement.



Bassman a dit:


> Ouais ouais :mouais: On tous prétendu ça pour mater l'érotique en suivant


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2008)

Profitez en de votre télé, profitez... vous verrez :rateau:
[youtube]WM5H1KthhUU[/youtube]


----------



## Laurent O. (29 Septembre 2008)

La télé, c'est vraiment trop nulle, surtout à l'heure du Web.
On ne peut pas choisir les programmes aux heures voulues (je ne parle pas de l'enregistrement mais de la diffusion).
On est très passif
Ca bousille les yeux (si si, plus que de surfer sur le web !!)
98% des programmes sont là pour faire passer le temps.

Bref, un mauvais appareil à vite dégager !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2008)

Les bons vieux débats à la mords-moi-le-vié : 

Le chemin de fer causera de graves dommages à l'organisme...
Le bande dessinée rend ignare...
Les jeux vidéo rendent crétin...
Le bar MacG, c'est plus c'que c'était...

:sleep:


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ()
> Le bar MacG, c'est plus c'que c'était...
> 
> :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2008)

And big sister is sucking it to you...


----------



## estomak (29 Septembre 2008)

La télévision est un progrès considérable dans le sens ou elle rend l'homme omniscient de son universalité.
c'est plutôt pas mal non?
Apres, on a la télé qu'on mérite. Avec l'abondance des programmes, sur le cable ou le sat, l'offre est si profuse que chacun y trouve ce qui lui plaît. Plus ou moins.
Mais critiquer la télé pour ce qu'elle est en soit, je trouve que c'est une posture. 
Une imposture?


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> And big sister is sucking it to you...



Le Bar MacG reprend des couleurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Apres, on a la télé qu'on mérite...



Et tout dépend de l'usage qu'on en fait... 
Moi, il me viendrait pas à l'idée de me carrer un batteur électrique dans le fion... Quoi?... 'Voyez pas le rapport?... Ah... Moi, si. Et puis c'était pour placer le mot fion, histoire de colorer un peu plus le bar...


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> PATOCHMAN a dit:
> 
> 
> > And big sister is sucking it to you...
> ...



faut pas rougir pour si peu...


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et tout dépend de l'usage qu'on en fait...
> Moi, il me viendrait pas à l'idée de me carrer un batteur électrique dans le fion... Quoi?... 'Voyez pas le rapport?... Ah... Moi, si. Et puis c'était pour placer le mot fion, histoire de colorer un peu plus le bar...



Y'a pas à dire, la philo par Patoch, c'est de suite moins chiant et plus appliqué.


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2008)

Et qui plus est c'est dit avec des mots qu'on connait et comprend


----------



## kasarus (29 Septembre 2008)

bebox a dit:


> perso je regarde plus les info BFM le matin en dejeunant
> pour ce qui est du reste j'ai troqué mon abo canalsat pour un abo au newsgroups histoire d'avoir ma VOD perso LOL
> et apres c'est FILM / series mais quand je veux sans pub et avec une fonction Pause
> 
> bref ouaip ma tv me sert pour la console de jeux , mattage de VOD perso et un poil d'info le matin pour pas etre trop con a la machine a café avec les collegues



Waaa....


Ton premier message dans ce fil... 

Bienvenue.


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)




----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Teo, tes posts sont de plus en plus comme des bulles d'oxygène pour mon pauvre système nerveux fatigué...




tu gagnerais à regarder le Journal de la Santé sur France 5 pour comprendre un peu le fonctionnement des norganes  

Sinon, lorsque j'allume la télé, c'est pour...repasser


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Teo, tes posts sont de plus en plus comme des bulles d'oxygène pour mon pauvre système nerveux fatigué...




_Service ! _ comme on dit en Suisse


----------



## bookbook (29 Septembre 2008)

Bon pour revenir au sujet... 

Je n'ai plus de télé chez moi.
Juste une clé Elgato qui me permet d'enregistrer les nombreuses séries que je ne veux pas rater.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2008)

ben... en fait ma télé était en panne... du coup... en fait pas besoin de faire quoi que ce soit, le voisin d'en face (vraiment pas mal le keum ) s'est acheté (sale riche quand même ) un viéoproj de la mort qui tue : genre je matte la téloch sur une base de 3m... face à l'immense baie vitrée qui elle même est face à moi. Alors même si en plus il passe sa vie devant ce qui était ma chaine préférée (National Geographic) complètement à poil la plupart du temps (vraiment pas mal, tu parles, carrément trop bon  :love: ) du coup j'ai changé l'agencement des éléments de conforts comme le lit, canapé, fauteuils : tout devant les fenêtres  

_et comme il ne ferme jamais les stores et qu'il fait nuit de plus en plus tôt et que c'est un couche-tard ... héhé...  aim bien le programme... _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2008)

S'il y en a qui arrivent à être conscient de leur universalité en regardant la télé, ils sont vraiment très fort.


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> S'il y en a qui arrivent à être conscient de leur universalité en regardant la télé, ils sont vraiment très fort.


mouais... la soupière que j'ai trouvé dans la cave elle fait l'universalité de tous les services


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2008)

Ca peut rendre conscient de l'universalité de la connerie, c'est un début


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2008)

@ Sindanárië: une iSight + une liaison permanente + 1 Adult Check = pépètes à go-go  ​


----------



## jugnin (29 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca peut rendre conscient de l'universalité de la connerie, c'est un début



Ah mais on a l'universalité qu'au mérite, aussi. Personnellement, j'ai préféré l'universalité des sciences économiques. Mais c'était avant la réforme LRU.


----------



## asticotboy (29 Septembre 2008)

Je suis jamais allé à l'universalité, j'ai qu'un bts.


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...)
> Le bande dessinée rend ignare...
> (...)


Tout à fait !... :style:


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tout à fait !... :style:


Ca, c'est parce que vous lisez les images et que vous regardez les bulles.


----------



## Chang (29 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais ouais :mouais: On tous prétendu ça pour mater l'érotique en suivant



Je ne pretends rien ... j'assume la transition quotidienne qui s'affichait devant moi ... c'est pas pour ca que ca s'affolait dans les latitudes ...



> *Patoch: *And big sister is sucking it to you...





> *Gargouillis :*La télévision est un progrès considérable dans le sens ou elle rend l'homme omniscient de son universalité.
> c'est plutôt pas mal non?



On voit que t'as pas connu la grande soeur a Patoch' ...  ... 



> *Le Chat: *Verbeux, quoi :sleep:



Alambiqué !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *Gargouillis:* La télévision, c'est un lac ou tu te mires.



Houston, on a un gros probleme ... (Mire, Houston AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA .... )



> *Prout:* Ca veut dire en gros que tu prends conscience de ton universel



:mouais::mouais::mouais:​
eh pi apres je sais pas quoi dire .... non franchement la y'a de quoi decrocher le pompom ...

*Rototo*, continue, on t'aime tant ... :love::love::love:


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Je suis jamais allé à l'*universalité*, j'ai qu'un *bts*.



Normal ça 
Tu serais allé à l'Université
Tu aurais plein de buts dans la vie

(je ne te dis pas lesquels
pour ne pas te faire de la peine)


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Ca, c'est parce que vous lisez les images et que vous regardez les bulles.


J'y connais rien en BD, de tout' façon...


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]QS_9QxIo42Y[/YOUTUBE]

vous en êtes à l'omnivision*​








*C'est plus ce que c'était la tv​


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> J'y connais rien en BD, de tout' façon...


Moi non plus. A part Tintin et Astérix, ma culture BDesque est (très) limitée.


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

Je m'étonne que personne n'ai encore mis en face à face le téléviseur et la télévision !?


----------



## asticotboy (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonne remarque mon petit aCLR.

On appelle d'ailleurs souvent, à tort, un téléviseur une télévision. On devrait dire à la limite un poste de télévision. Il ne faut pas confondre. On dit qu'on nous montre certaines chose à la télévision. Non. On voit certaines choses sur le téléviseur. Ou la télévision nous montre certaines choses. Le téléviseur nous permet de voir ce que la télévision veut bien nous permettre de voir, ou de regarder, ce qui n'est pas toujours pareil.


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2008)

Et l'omniviseur, c'est le pendant pour l'omnivision ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2008)

.​


----------



## macpacman (29 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les bons vieux débats à la mords-moi-le-vié :
> Le bande dessinée rend ignare...


 Permettez moi de m'insurger contre cette idée complètement idiote et préconçue.

 Moi je dirais plutôt: la BD est un moyen de ne pas rester dans l'ignorance.
Je suis, moi un fan du 9e Art et j'en suis fier. Souvent je cloue le bec à certains en expliquant certaines choses ou en répondant à des questions que certains trouveraient difficiles. Ces explications, ces réponses je les ai apprises souvent tout connement autant dans des BD que des dessins animés ou des films.
Le commun des mortels sait maintenant pas mal de choses sur l'ère mésozoïque, mais ça n'est pas grâce à internet, n'est-ce pas? c'est grâce à un film.
Evidemment certaines BD sont plus instructives que d'autres.
Un exemple (entre beaucoup d'autres) : Je sais répondre à beaucoup de choses sur le célèbre Aménophis IV. Dans quoi ai-je appris ça?
Je peux trouver entre vous beaucoup de coupables, qui passent à côté d'infos qu'ils ne savent pas retrouver autrement que dans des livres ou internet.
Je dis souvent "écoutez, vous entendrez". Je peux dire aussi à qui veut "regardez, vous verrez"
L'exemple que je cite toujours pour étayer ce discours c'est "qui sait ce qu'est une Sainte-Barbe?". A vos claviers, à vos vieux bouquins d'histoire ou à vos BD. Top Chrono!
Les scénaristes et dessinateurs de BD sont des artistes remarquables. Les écrivains inventent des histoires, les photographes et peintres réalistes montrent des images, les artistes du 9e Art concilient les deux.

QED


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> (...)
> *Les scénaristes et dessinateurs de BD sont des artistes remarquables.* Les écrivains inventent des histoires, les photographes et peintres réalistes montrent des images, les artistes du 9e Art concilient les deux.
> 
> QED


Des branquignoles !... 



macpacman a dit:


> (...)
> Je dis souvent "écoutez, vous entendrez". Je peux dire aussi à qui veut "regardez, vous verrez"
> L'exemple que je cite toujours pour étayer ce discours c'est "qui sait ce qu'est une Sainte-Barbe?". A vos claviers, à vos vieux bouquins d'histoire ou à vos BD. Top Chrono!
> (...)


Une Sainte qu'avait trop d'poils ?!...


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Septembre 2008)

Et Tintin en dessin animé, c'est de la BD ou pas ? :mouais:


 (moi au moins je fais pas hors-sujet )


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Septembre 2008)

Hors sujet ?
Mais grug ??????
On était en train de parler de la difficulté d'adapter la vie de Raymond Calbuth à la télé !


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2008)

[DM]x1alcl[/DM]​


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2008)

Mais j'ai préféré me vider la tête avec ça :

[YOUTUBE]a27gmp9A[/YOUTUBE]​
Par contre, malgré l'heure tardive - pour moi -, je n'ai pas voulu rater ça


----------



## macpacman (30 Septembre 2008)

*Bien, les réponses. Je m'attendais à des réponses hors charte ou hors sujet, mais pas tant, vous vous êtes défoulés.*



JulienRkt a dit:


> Et Tintin en dessin animé, c'est de la BD ou pas ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> (moi au moins je fais pas hors-sujet )


 

Et Tintin en dessin animé, c'est de la BD ou pas ? 

(moi au moins je fais pas hors-sujet ) Hier 22h36tirhum

*Beaucoup d'oeuvres littéraires ont fait l'objet d'adaptations cinématographiques. Tintin en dessin animé en est un exemple. *
Citation:
Envoyé par *macpacman* 
_(...)_
*Les scénaristes et dessinateurs de BD sont des artistes remarquables.*_ Les écrivains inventent des histoires, les photographes et peintres réalistes montrent des images, les artistes du 9e Art concilient les deux._

_QED_

Des branquignoles !... 


*sans commentaires*

Citation:
Envoyé par *macpacman* 
_(...)_
_Je dis souvent "écoutez, vous entendrez". Je peux dire aussi à qui veut "regardez, vous verrez"_
_L'exemple que je cite toujours pour étayer ce discours c'est "qui sait ce qu'est une Sainte-Barbe?". A vos claviers, à vos vieux bouquins d'histoire ou à vos BD. Top Chrono!_
_(...)_

Une Sainte qu'avait trop d'poils ?!... 


"La Sainte-Barbe, faut-il vous le dire? C'est l'endroit du vaisseau où sont entreposées les munitions"
Citation du capitaine Archibald Haddock, racontant l'histoire de son aïeul le chevalier François de Hadoque, capitaine de la marine marchande de Louis XIV. 
__________________

*C'est sûr on n'en a pas besoin tous les jours.*
*Mais je prends toujours cet exemple parce que toute personne francophone a lu Tintin au moins une fois. Le secret de La Licorne est un des albums les plus populaires et cette vignette représentant le capitaine Haddock menaçant Tintin avec un sabre d'abordage est une les images les plus marquantes de l'album.*

*Autre chose: remarquez que tous les livres pour enfants, autant pour les bébés que les livres des bibliothèques de maternelles et écoles primaires sont soit des BD soit des illustrés. Une image est beaucoup plus parlante que des mots.*


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2008)

Ta réponse on y comprend rien, c'est le bordel.

Et tu peux te détendre la courge, quelques uns ici sont illustrateur/dessinateur, dont ceux qui s'amusait a dire que la BD est pour les ânes. Du second degré quoi.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ta réponse on y comprend rien, c'est le bordel.
> 
> Et tu peux te détendre la courge, quelques uns ici sont illustrateur/dessinateur, dont ceux qui s'amusait a dire que la BD est pour les ânes. Du second degré quoi.



C'est ça que j'essayais de lui dire, qu'à Ronchin, y'avait une école du second degré. Pas celle de Backcat, hein, celle de Raymond Calbuth. Mais le poiscaille y m'a tout effacé.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> *Bien, les réponses*
> *&#8230;*



On est hors sujet, dans ce fil on parle de la télé, rien ne t'empêche d'ouvrir un fil sur la BD et ses dérivés.

Quand à Tintin en dessin animé, ce n'est pas de la BD (Bande dessinée) mais du dessin animé. (CQFD )
Le génie d'Hergé, la force de Tintin, réside (entre autre) justement dans le rythme de l'enchaînement des cases, l'ellipse et la composition qui sont propres à la BD.

La BD, comme la vidéo est un médium (média ?) avec ses règles propres, le fait de transposer une histoire, un héros sur un autre média (ok, j'utilise média) change sa nature, sa et ses qualités.

Bref, on reprends ici sur la télé, et peut-être à coté sur la BD


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> *(...)*
> *Autre chose: remarquez que tous les livres pour enfants, autant pour les bébés que les livres des bibliothèques de maternelles et écoles primaires sont soit des BD soit des illustrés. Une image est beaucoup plus parlante que des mots.*


Respire, mon vieux !... 
Relis mes posts dans cette conversation...
Et aventure toi ailleurs que dans ce fil...
Chais pas moi regarde un peu dans quel sujet, je poste, voire mon profil, tiens !...
(pas que mon profil, ni mes posts; y'en a d'autres qui savent ce qu'est une BD, ici...)

 

P.S : fais des citations comme le dit le troll modérateur, on s'y retrouvera mieux... 



Bassman a dit:


> Ta réponse on y comprend rien, c'est le bordel.
> 
> Et tu peux te détendre la courge, quelques uns ici sont illustrateur/dessinateur, dont ceux qui s'amusait a dire que la BD est pour les ânes. Du second degré quoi.


Voilàààà !... 

:love:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est ça que j'essayais de lui dire, qu'à Ronchin, y'avait une école du second degré. Pas celle de Backcat, hein, celle de Raymond Calbuth. Mais le poiscaille y m'a tout effacé.



idem pour Raymond, dont, pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu d'adaptation Télé.
(peut etre un one man show par son auteur, mais il me semble que c'était sur son autre personnage Jean claude Tergal)


----------



## macpacman (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est ça que j'essayais de lui dire, qu'à Ronchin, y'avait une école du second degré. Pas celle de Backcat, hein, celle de Raymond Calbuth. Mais le poiscaille y m'a tout effacé.


 


Ollala ne vous en faites pas, le second degré je connais bien, mais si ça a été effacé...
Quand je suis devant mon ordi je suis toujours zen 
J'ai sans doute pas du mettre assez de smileys pour expliquer que je ne suis pas énervé. Vous n'avez pas pigé ma réponse c'est pas grave, c'est parce que je ne suis pas bon prof.

Je sais bien qu'il y a de tout parmi nous, des branquignoles :sick: comme des intelligents , mais il faut de tout , s'il n'y avait pas de gens un peu tordus ça ne serait pas un bon forum.
Ceci étant il faut bien reconnaitre à tous un peu de jugeotte pour avoir su comprendre la différence entre PC et Mac 

Au fait, y'a quoi à la télé?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est ça que j'essayais de lui dire, qu'à Ronchin, y'avait une école du second degré. Pas celle de Backcat, hein, celle de Raymond Calbuth. Mais le poiscaille y m'a tout effacé.


Ce que te dit mon second degré, c'est pas dans une BD pour cerveaux lyophilisés que tu vas le trouver !!! 

De toutes façons, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'exprimes ici, t'as même pas lu Sade ! 

USURPATEUR !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Ollala ne vous en faites pas, le second degré je connais bien, mais si ça a été effacé...
> Quand je suis devant mon ordi je suis toujours zen
> J'ai sans doute pas du mettre assez de smileys pour expliquer que je ne suis pas énervé. Vous n'avez pas pigé ma réponse c'est pas grave, c'est parce que je ne suis pas bon prof.
> 
> ...


Moi, j'ai pas d'ordinateur&#8230; Et je sais que je ne suis pas le seul !

Suivez mon regard&#8230;


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> De toutes façons, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'exprimes ici, t'as même pas lu Sade !
> 
> USURPATEUR !!!



is it a crime ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Mais oui.
Absolument !


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2008)

macpacman a dit:


> Une image est beaucoup plus parlante que des mots.



Ça, je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2008)

Alors:


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

j'aime beaucoup arte, la chaine opera, histoire odyssée et ct.
mon reve? une chaine de télé ou seraient retransmis des cours universitaires, des conférences, des débats philosophiques. Ce genre de choses; ça n'existe pas encore malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Normal&#8230; ça doit casser les couilles à tout le monde&#8230;
Fais ta freeTV et diffuse au monde entier


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Normal&#8230; ça doit casser les couilles à tout le monde&#8230;
> Fais ta freeTV et diffuse au monde entier



J'en suis pas capable.
Non ce que je dis est tres serieux, j'aimerais voir sur ma télé des conférences sur la peinture, les arts, tous les domaines de la connaissance. Je trouve que c'est ce qui manque à la télévision. Du fond.


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2008)

Va là-bas !...


----------



## macpacman (30 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> t'as même pas lu Sade !


 
On dit pas Sade , on dit "le divin marquis" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Non&#8230; rien&#8230;

J'ai promis


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'en suis pas capable.
> Non ce que je dis est tres serieux, j'aimerais voir sur ma télé des conférences sur la peinture, les arts, tous les domaines de la connaissance. Je trouve que c'est ce qui manque à la télévision. Du fond.



T'as qu'a prendre un abonnement a internet


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'en suis pas capable.
> Non ce que je dis est tres serieux, j'aimerais voir sur ma télé des conférences sur la peinture, les arts, tous les domaines de la connaissance. Je trouve que c'est ce qui manque à la télévision. Du fond.


il existe des podcasts de l'ensemble des conférences que tu cites... je les ais trouvés sur des sites de podcasts, sites universitaires, iTunes, etc...  j'en ai remplis des disques durs... 
Bon beaucoup ne sont que sonores, mais après tout, 98% du temps il n'y a rien à voir dans ces conférences... alors l'image on s'en passe... franchement ouais... même dans les podcasts c'est comme à la télé... on peut se passer la plupart du temps de l'image qui ne sers à rien


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Va là-bas !...



merci pour ce lien ami tihrum, je connais. Il y'a aussi les podcasts du collège de france, et l'émission éloge du savoir. Mais ça fait pas des masses. y'a beaucoup de déchets, selon moi.
On pourrait pas imaginer une chaine de télé ou il n'y ai que ça? y'a bien des chaines ou il n'y a que des dessins animés. Surtout qu'une conférence a filmer, ca doit pas coûter bien cher.
c'était du moins le sens de ma suggestion.


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est comme à la télé... on peut se passer la plupart du temps de l'image qui ne sers à rien



Dans certains cas, c'est plutôt le contraire


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il existe des podcasts de l'ensemble des conférences que tu cites... je les ais trouvés sur des sites de podcasts, sites universitaires, iTunes, etc...  j'en ai remplis des disques durs...
> Bon beaucoup ne sont que sonores, mais après tout, 98% du temps il n'y a rien à voir dans ces conférences... alors l'image on s'en passe... franchement ouais... même dans les podcasts c'est comme à la télé... on peut se passer la plupart du temps de l'image qui ne sers à rien



ah moi je suis pas d'accord. C'est tres important je trouve l'image, la présence du maitre de conférence. De meme qu'il te viendrait pas à l'idée d'enseigner l'histoire à un enfant, rien qu'avec des podcasts. Il faut un initiateur, un passeur.
Si tu me parles de la série consacrée a l'anthropologie sur le site du collège de france par exemple, le conférencier passe son temps à commenter des tableaux, des schémas et des docs liminaires à son cours, que forcément, toi, tu ne vois pas. c'est un peu gênant. La télédiffusion permettrait de pallier à ça.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ah moi je suis pas d'accord. C'est tres important je trouve l'image, la présence du maitre de conférence. De meme qu'il te viendrait pas à l'idée d'enseigner l'histoire à un enfant, rien qu'avec des podcasts. Il faut un initiateur, un passeur.
> Si tu me parles de la série consacrée a l'anthropologie sur le site du collège de france par exemple, le conférencier passe son temps à commenter des tableaux, des schémas et des docs liminaires à son cours, que forcément, toi, tu ne vois pas. c'est un peu gênant. La télédiffusion permettrait de pallier à ça.



Dis, estomak, tu ne trouves pas que c'est chiant une conférence ? Alors, si en plus, c'est à la télé, c'est carrément le somnifère. Remarque que ça a quand même un avantage: tu n'as pas besoin de prendre ta voiture ou le métro pour rentrer chez toi. Tu peux même regarder la conférence télévisée dans ton lit


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Septembre 2008)

parce que mater fixement durant 120mn un/une chose immonde qui ferait passer Macinside pour le top model du millénaire à côté, franchement t'es Maso peut être mais t'es pas sur le bon site.

90% ne font voir aucune image lors de leur conférence, car elles s'adressent à des gens avertis qui on vus au moins une fois les &#339;uvres commentées... 

Toi ce que tu cherches c'es de l'ordre du reportage, non de la conférence.

Pour finir... Estomak tu n'es ici que pour étaler ton mauvais esprit, étaler tes besoins et tes états d'âmes qui n'intéressent personne voir carrément qui font CHIER littéralement tout le monde. 
De plus ce n'est pas le sujet et ton avis, je te le répètes n'intéresse PERSONNE. Vas chercher ce qui te plais, vire ce qui ne te plais pas, mais arrete de nous bassiner avec ta vie de rase-moquette.

On parle de la TV, pas de la façon intéressante ou non pour toi de faire des conférences...

Si ça ne te plais pas comme c'est fait à la télé, vas donc y présenter tes doléances au lieu de couiner inutilement ici.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu peux même regarder la conférence télévisée dans ton lit



Mais tu risques de pas survivre à la "brève" introduction du maître de conférence


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2008)

Je compte sur vous pour rester calme et bon enfant, concentré sur le sujet du fil. merci


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Je compte sur vous pour rester calme et bon enfant, concentré sur le sujet du fil. merci


ouais , ça finis par amerrir dans l'ignore list... comme ça ça ira mieux, j'aurais du faire ça plus tôt


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu peux même regarder la conférence télévisée dans ton lit


PATOCHMAN, grand géographe s'il en est, me disait exactement la même chose a propos des conférences qui passent tous les premiers samedi du mois sur Canal+
Après avoir fait ses débuts à l'adolescence en reproduisant fébrilement les contours de son ile, il s'est ensuite lancé dans un domaine où il excelle encore aujourd'hui: la carte de France. Fort de son expérience et de l'acquisition d'un certain doigté il s'est ensuite enhardi dans la représentation des 5 continents (avec les fleuves et les capitales) qui ne lui a pas pris moins de 17 rediffusions (il avait fait l'acquisition d'un magnétoscope pour l'occasion) de "L'infirmière a des gros seins".
A ce jour, las d'avoir fait le tour du monde devant pour petit écran, c'est muni d'un télescope qu'il se lance à corps perdu dans ce qui sera certainement son chef d'uvre: la cartographie complète de la Voie Lactée.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'aime beaucoup arte, la chaine opera, histoire odyssée et ct.
> mon reve? une chaine de télé ou seraient retransmis des cours universitaires, des conférences, des débats philosophiques. Ce genre de choses; ça n'existe pas encore malheureusement.



Ça n'existe pas encore ? Non, tu ne le connais pas, c'est différent. Un peu compliqué pour toi, nous ne le savons, hélas, que trop, désormais.
Un grand écran, et canalU, l'université virtuelle. 
Mon Doc, faite qu'il y reste collé devant le plus longtemps possible, il nous cassera moins les noix.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça n'existe pas encore ? Non, tu ne le connais pas, c'est différent. Un peu compliqué pour toi, nous ne le savons, hélas, que trop, désormais.
> Un grand écran, et canalU, l'université virtuelle.



Grillé!


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2008)

Y sait pas lire, le crieur...


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Grillé!



Non, toi, ton post, il l'avait pas lu, t'es dans sa liste d'ignorés. 
Et moi, je lis que si c'est du cul.
Sinon, non.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> schliki, schliki, schliki... "L'infirmière a des gros seins"... schlofo, schlofo, schlofo....



Ouaiii, d'ailleurs, faudrait qu'il me la rende la cassette un jour !!!!   



 :love:


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> PATOCHMAN, grand géographe s'il en est, me disait exactement la même chose a propos des conférences qui passent tous les premiers samedi du mois sur Canal+
> Après avoir fait ses débuts à l'adolescence en reproduisant fébrilement les contours de son ile, il s'est ensuite lancé dans un domaine où il excelle encore aujourd'hui: la carte de France. Fort de son expérience et de l'acquisition d'un certain doigté il s'est ensuite enhardi dans la représentation des 5 continents (avec les fleuves et les capitales) qui ne lui a pas pris moins de 17 rediffusions (il avait fait l'acquisition d'un magnétoscope pour l'occasion) de "L'infirmière a des gros seins".
> A ce jour, las d'avoir fait le tour du monde devant pour petit écran, c'est muni d'un télescope qu'il se lance à corps perdu dans ce qui sera certainement son chef d'uvre: la cartographie complète de la Voie Lactée.



quand tonton jp nous raconte de belles histoires 
C'est autre chose que la télé 
dis tonton...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2008)

Ah vous voyez qu'il y'a encore des programmes intéressants a la télé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'aime beaucoup arte, la chaine opera, histoire odyssée et ct.


C'est ce qu'on dit quand on ne veut pas avouer qu'on mate des pornos ou qu'on regarde les merdes de TV Sarko TF1.


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'aime beaucoup arte, la chaine opera, histoire odyssée et ct.



je les ai pas ces chaînes...



iDuck a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on dit quand on ne veut pas avouer qu'on mate des pornos ou qu'on regarde les merdes de TV Sarko TF1.



bah celle là non plus on l'a pas :hein:

ah bah oui, je suis con, on a pas de télé


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2008)

Une petite remarque en passant : vu de mon canapé, il y a (en plus du reste ) quelques ambiguïtés qui traînent sur ce qu'on entend ici par "télévision". Au départ, bêtement, je pensais aux chaînes gratuites (enfin celles qu'on a avec la redevance ) mais beaucoup font référence à des chaînes payantes (câble, satellite, canal+, etc.). Ça me semble un peu biaiser le débat : on peut regretter (ou non ) qu'il n'y ait pas plus d'émissions intellos sur les chaînes publiques mais sur les chaînes payantes, ça me paraît assez clair que s'il n'y a pas ce que certains voudraient, c'est en bonne partie (pas complètement, certains on pu rater des marchés ) parce qu'il n'y a pas de public prêt à payer pour ça. C'est une explication simpliste mais de là à l'oublier

Il faut donc, pour les motivés faire du lobbying auprès des propriétaires de chaînes payantes pour les convaincre de lancer des chaînes cul-turelles et mieux encore investir carrément dedans 

Pour les chaînes publiques, vu qu'elles s'adressent par nature à l'ensemble de la population, les émissions "de niche" sont limitées par le nombre de chaînes disponibles pour que la ménagère de moins de 50 ans en ait quand même pour sa redevance. Après, on peut faire des émissions grand public plus ou moins intelligentes et c'est là qu'on peut t devrait voir des différences mais diffuser un cours de mécanique quantique ou un débat Sade versus Bataille à 20h30 sur la 2, c'est pas que ça me déplairait mais ça me semble un peu déraisonnable  (le jour où il y aura 100 chaînes publiques et des sous pour aller avec, ce sera différent mais ça risque de ne pas être demain)


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai pas la télé mais je fais des efforts M'sieur Grug, pas la peine d'effacer 

ce serait pas bien d'écarter quelqu'un sur un critère pareil


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaiii, d'ailleurs, faudrait qu'il me la rende la cassette un jour !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça fait *plus* mal aux yeux que le téléviseur, ton truc incitant à la réflexion&#8230;   :style:


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fait *plus* mal aux yeux que le téléviseur, ton truc incitant à la réflexion&#8230;   :style:


et comme ça, en passant c'est un poil trop grand


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça fait *plus* mal aux yeux que le téléviseur, ton truc incitant à la réflexion   :style:



  :love:



Grug a dit:


> et comme ça, en passant c'est un poil trop grand



J'osais pas le dire (demander)...


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> et comme ça, en passant c'est un poil trop grand



C'est sûr que 100 x 200 px c'est limite


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'osais pas le dire (demander)...



Il veut quel format ?  J'attend ton message&#8230;


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on dit quand on ne veut pas avouer qu'on mate des pornos ou qu'on regarde les merdes de TV Sarko TF1.



ah non! le grand temple de la sarkolatrie, je l'ai carrément déprogrammé de ma télé...
Je préfère voir de la neige..que l'autre pingouin!


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ah non! le grand temple de la sarkolatrie, je l'ai carrément déprogrammé de ma télé...
> Je préfère voir de la neige..que l'autre pingouin!



Et ma grand-mère, c'est les Beatles.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et ma grand-mère, c'est les Beatles.


Gaulé !


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et ma grand-mère, c'est les Beatles.


L'écrieur, ouane point"


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et ma grand-mère, c'est les Beatles.



justement! je voulais regarder/enregistrer TF1 en mutliposte ,-koh lanta pour ma maman qui était en vacances si ma mémoire est bonne-, JUSTEMENT parce que je l'ai plus sur ma télé, mais face à la difficulté de la tâche je me suis ravisé.

Censure de la suite pour le bien général !
©Grug&#8482;


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> si si. et dans un autre post, je demande selon quelle modalité d'écran externes je pourrais filer mon ibook à ma maman, quand je m'acheterais un imac.
> Tout est cohérent chez moi.



Sauf la conjugaison.

La télé, moi, j'en ai peu à pas. Sur ma déclaration de revenus, par exemple, j'en ai pas.


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Censure de la suite pour le bien général !



Bon, j'étais en train de citer quand le petit homme vert est apparu. Je ne veux pas jeter de l'huile sur le feu (ni de l'eau d'ailleurs, le feu finit par s'éteindre ) mais j'avais noté une phrase qui m'interpellait du côté du vécu. J'espère que je ne déforme pas, en fait je suis quasiment-sûr que non mais à mon âge, on a parfois des absences  



estomak a dit:


> Je suis parfaitement cohérent



Hélas, je vois là-dedans un certain manque d'humanité : je doute que nous soyons parfaitement cohérents,  ni les uns, ni les autres. Et, pire, je ne suis pas sûr de totalement le regretter. J'espère pour toi que tu n'est pas aussi parfaitement cohérent que tu le crois, ce serait dommage


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Hélas, je vois là-dedans un certain manque d'humanité : je doute que nous soyons parfaitement cohérents,  ni les uns, ni les autres. Et, pire, je ne suis pas sûr de totalement le regretter. J'espère pour toi que tu n'est pas aussi parfaitement cohérent que tu le crois, ce serait dommage


Tant que faire se peut, j'essaie de pas faire un pas en arrière quand mon cerveau me dit d'avancer. C'est ce que je voulais dire.
Sans vouloir te vexer, je vais m'en tenir là de ma réponse et ne pas pousser plus loin l'exploration spéléo-ontologique des motifs de l'action. Je ne veux pas donner à certains l'occasion de troller une fois de plus mes prises de paroles. Mieux, je ne tiens pas à donner un surcroit de travail à notre ami Grug.


----------



## Craquounette (30 Septembre 2008)

Si jamais, sur Arte en ce moment même, il y a la Traviata en direct de la gare de Zürich...

La musique adoucit les moeurs non ?


----------



## giga64 (30 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Si jamais, sur Arte en ce moment même, il y a la Traviata en direct de la gare de Zürich...
> 
> La musique adoucit les moeurs non ?





			
				Wikipédia a dit:
			
		

> *Acte I*
> L'ouverture instaure le climat tragique et inexorable de la pièce.



Bien joué !!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]NZv0vRO9u5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2008)

:love:


----------



## Poire & Scoubidou (1 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on dit quand on ne veut pas avouer qu'on mate des pornos ou qu'on regarde les merdes de TV Sarko TF1.



il faut juste renommer le TF1 de chaque téléviseur en TFN et le tour est joué


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

Poire & Scoubidou a dit:


> il faut juste renommer le TF1 de chaque téléviseur en TFN et le tour est joué



En format NTFS


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et ma grand-mère, c'est les Beatles.



Je ne sais pas.
Mais je ne pense pas.

Déjà, techniquement, la biologie humaine habituelle ne t'octroie que deux grand-mère et les Beatles étaient quatre.

Ensuite, le vocable "grand-mère" désignant ceux de tes grand-parents qui sont de sexe féminin, ça ne colle pas non plus, vu que les Beatles étaient des garçons (dans le vent, qui plus est ce que sont rarement les grand-mères)

Alors?
Et bien, alors, ta question m'inquiète.
Tu vas bien?
Tu es sûr?


Cela dit, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu les Beatles à la télévision.


----------



## JulienRkt (1 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> En format NTFS&#8230;


Hop là :mouais:


De toute façon, TF1, à part Les Feux de l'Amour...


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2008)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Hop là :mouais:
> 
> 
> De toute façon, TF1, à part Les Feux de l'Amour...





Tu ne peux pas dire ça

La Ferrari au vingt heures, ça remue dans les chaumières


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas dire ça&#8230;
> 
> La Ferrari au vingt heures, ça remue dans les chaumières&#8230;


pourtant P********* dis que le baltringue fait vraiment trop regard de truite et bouche de canard... cagole comme ils disent de par le sud


----------



## AppleGold (1 Octobre 2008)

Bon ben je me lance ...

Pour moi la télé c'est:
- Les grands prix de F1
- Quelques séries qui permettent de se détendre sans trop réfléchir ... (Dr House, Nip/Tuck ...  )
- Et les infos, bien que de moins en moins car comme je l'utilise surtout comme "présence" quand je surfe sur le web, je préfère les flux ...

En gros entre 5 et 10 heures par semaines ...

En fait je crois bien que j'utilise plus mon téléviseur pour jouer à la PS3 que pour regarder la télé.


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

Plus de télé depuis 15 ans ! Et hier soir encore, 23 h 00, et pleins de trucs à faire...une question qui revient : "mais comment font ceux qui regardent la TV? "


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> "mais comment font ceux qui regardent la TV? "



Vous pouvez répéter la question?
J'ai le droit à un joker?
Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne?
Je peux réserver ma réponse le temps de la coupure pub?



'tain, l'angoisse!
C'est compliqué ce jeu.
(en plus, on sait même pas qui c'est l'animateur, mais j'espère que c'est Philippe Risoli!)


----------



## kasarus (2 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous pouvez répéter la question?


la question?


PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai le droit à un joker?


Oui, mais sans sucres ajoutés et bio.
On a une image à respecter, fichtre.


PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne?


Cette question... Une télé, enfin.



PonkHead a dit:


> Je peux réserver ma réponse le temps de la coupure pub?


Mais, dans ce cas, pas de joker.

Mais tu peux venir fumer avec Rissolé.


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

77 000 : c'est le nombre d'heures que chaque français passe devant sa tv dans sa vie !
Calculez le nombre de mois et d'années !

Question: combien y a t'il de poste de tv chez vous ?

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Question: combien y a t'il de poste de tv chez vous ?
> 
> :rateau:



87 pourquoi?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Moi 29&#8230; 
Et un abonnement au kiosque TV pour voir la starak sous tous les angles


----------



## Hérisson (2 Octobre 2008)

Alors moi j'ai balancé ma TV et devinez ce que j'ai mis à la place:rose:


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

J'en étais sûr, a vous deux vous pulvérisez tous mes espérances... Sachant qu'une moyenne de 4 par foyer, c'est la norme !

Et en guise de stimuli


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 87 pourquoi?



Ça c'est du studio  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça c'est du studio  :love:



ça tient pas dans un studio, j'ai un grand appart


----------



## asticotboy (2 Octobre 2008)

J'en ai qu'une. Je vois pas l'intérêt d'en avoir une dans une chambre (y a quand tout un tas de choses à faire dans cette pièce, on peut sans passer) ni dans une cuisine (même raison) ni même dans une salle de bain (idem).


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2008)

> Ce message a été supprimé par Nephou. Motif: paix, amour, liberté, fleurs



Tiens on est déjà dimanche matin, c'est le jour du seigneur?
J'ai du me prendre un de ces muflée moi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Je vois pas l'intérêt d'en avoir une dans une chambre (y a quand tout un tas de choses à faire dans cette pièce, on peut *s'en* passer)



Ah... Tu fais partie de cette majorité écrasante qui n'a jamais connu le plaisir ultime de ramoner darling tout en apprenant en direct que tu avais 6 bons numéros (hélas pas le complémentaire, on peut pas non plus tout avoir) au loto... Je te plains!


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2008)

A part fleurs, pas grand chose qui fasse penser au seigneur en même temps


----------



## asticotboy (2 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Tu fais partie de cette majorité écrasante qui n'a jamais connu le plaisir ultime de ramoner darling tout en apprenant en direct que tu avais 6 bons numéros (hélas pas le complémentaire, on peut pas non plus tout avoir) au loto... Je te plains!



Mais j'ai déjà eu la télé dans cette pièce (quand j'étais jeune ) j'ai vécu la victoire de sochaux sur st etienne en 1/2 finale de coupe de la ligue (oui oui c'est du sport, tu ne peux pas comprendre ) pendant l'effort...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> (oui oui c'est du sport, tu ne peux pas comprendre )



Certes... Pas de quoi éclater une capote...

Ah mais en plus j'avais pas réalisé... Belfort... Sochaux... C'est vrai que par là haut on fait avec ce qu'on a ...


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai balancé ma TV et devinez ce que j'ai mis à la place:rose:



Un cierge ?


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Alors moi j'ai balancé ma TV et devinez ce que j'ai mis à la place:rose:



Et voilà, à quoi ça sert que Hulot il se décarcasse : on ne peut plus marcher dans la rue sans se prendre une télé sur la tête, je vais finir par regretter les étourneaux (enfin, pas sûr que j'ai le temps de les regretter : les éclaireurs passent depuis un bon moment le soir, d'ici qu'ils s'installent).

Je m'en vais monter une association des AJT du bocal "arrêtez de jeter vos télés".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> 77 000 : c'est le nombre d'heures que chaque français passe devant sa tv dans sa vie !
> Calculez le nombre de mois et d'années !
> 
> Question: combien y a t'il de poste de tv chez vous ?
> ...



Ouais, mais raisonnement spécieux, mon bon.
Critère quantitatif pour tenter d'en déduire du qualitatif.
BRRRRRRR! (bruit de buzzer)

Combien d'heures à dormir?
Combien d'heures à manger?
Combien d'heures à baiser?
A lire, à se curer le nez, à déféquer en lisant un magazine, à buller, à boire, à participer à des conversations ineptes, à...

En fait, dans ta vie, tu passes énormément de temps à la vivre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Octobre 2008)

Ouais!
ca tu lui a pas envoyé dire au grodan mon Ponk!










Par contre tu fais trop mal le bruit de buzzer...


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> En fait, dans ta vie, tu passes énormément de temps à la vivre.



Absolument  et pourtant, encore pas assez mon bon monsieur, encore pas assez


----------



## kasarus (3 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais raisonnement spécieux, mon bon.
> Critère quantitatif pour tenter d'en déduire du qualitatif.
> BRRRRRRR! (bruit de buzzer)
> 
> ...




Merde.

Faut arrêter de pondre des trucs comme ça.

Je vais passer pour un flagorneur de bas étage.


----------



## Hérisson (3 Octobre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Un cierge ?



Entre autre, ce qui va me manquer le plus, c'est la messe le dimanche à 11h sur la 2...


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ()
> Par contre tu fais trop mal le bruit de buzzer...




C'est plus parlant avec le son


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2008)

edit: non rien...


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est aussi ça la télévision&#8230;








&#8230;de la culture​





Edit : à utiliser en cas de besoin, direct link


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]vUQoybEw9oQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2008)

Ouais peut-être, mais bon, tu l'as vu en vrai avec son blouson de motard ? :love: ? 
Pfiou, fait chaud d'un coup, je sors :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2008)

le truc jaune à bandes réfléchissantes ? mais c'est pas un blouson ça, enfin Téo  :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> le truc jaune à bandes réfléchissantes ? mais c'est pas un blouson ça, enfin Téo  :mouais:



avec un t minuscule et sans accent  sinon il se fâche tout rouge 

J'ai jamais rencontré FabFab' IRL mais impressionnant comme la voix n'a pas changé


----------



## GroDan (3 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais raisonnement spécieux, mon bon.
> Critère quantitatif pour tenter d'en déduire du qualitatif.
> BRRRRRRR! (bruit de buzzer)
> 
> ...



D'accord, mais c'est une moyenne, soit 3h30 par jour, qui baise 3h30 par jour ?

Allez ! Qui ?
Ca n'empêche que la tv est une formidable machine chronophage et décérébrante ! Pdt que t'es devant ton poste tu penses pas à t'unir et te révolter par exemple...
BZZZZZZZ


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2008)

Non non, je pensais pas au blouson Lagerfeld 



GroDan a dit:


> ()Pdt que t'es devant ton poste tu penses pas à t'unir et te révolter par exemple...
> BZZZZZZZ





teo a dit:


> ()et surtout rachetez-vous une télé, même petite()



 poum poum poum 


@Chandler_jf: Pour l'orthographe de mon pseudo, je n'insiste plus, il suffit de savoir lire en fait (même si pour "Sindanárië", un bon copier-coller fait mieux l'affaire )


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Direct 8



J'en ai des bien plus terribles...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

teo a dit:


> Non non, je pensais pas au blouson Lagerfeld



Tu parles de celui-là?


que l'on voit aussi ici?


----------



## teo (6 Octobre 2008)

Celui-là-même  
Le Lagerfeld dont parlait Sindanárië, c'était çuilà&#8230;


Pour rester dans le sujet, je voulais justement choper 2 émissions ces derniers jours, à enregistrer en multivision (Arte: "Trax" et France 5: "Karl Lagerfeld, un roi seul" justement  + rediffusion "New Wave").
Plantage ou erreur de macFreeTv: j'ai de superbes fichiers mpeg de 0 ko de taille. Corbeille donc  
La fois d'avant, galère: le format était du 2/4 :/
Je n'insisterai plus, on doit vraiment plus être fait pour s'entendre, la téloche et moi


----------



## jpmiss (23 Octobre 2008)

Tiens je viens de découvrir la mini série Rachid au Texas qui passe sur France 4.
C'est complètement surréaliste.
J'adore!


----------

